# Paint code for wheels



## Midlife22 (Jun 23, 2013)

Folks
Need some help. You have probably read the thread on the key rings that are up for sale. I've just talked to the guy who makes them and as I have hinted he was looking to make alloy wheel centre caps. He has now confirmed that he will get the badge to match the same as on the R35 including the colour. He is looking for the paint codes on our wheels as he will make the caps colour coded and have pins so the badge locks in to the cap
Can anyone help out with this info so I can let him know

Cheers


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

As far as I'm aware no one knows the right colour code,, there's a few wheel refurb company's who get the colour close but not 100% 
I've just bought a set of track day Wheel and ill be sending them to Leppsons to refurb knowing they are just going to be close


----------



## Nedzilla (Feb 10, 2012)

I dont think the paint codes for the wheels exist! Either that or nissan simply wont tell anyone.


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Are the wheels the same as lower plastic parts etc ?


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

ChuckUK said:


> Are the wheels the same as lower plastic parts etc ?


No.. The later wheels are a pearl grey colour,, 
And Nissan won't give out the colour code,
I've got 2 Bodyshops and I can't match the colour,


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

I have a 59 plate black edition, I thought the wheels and lower plastic parts were all KAE code.


----------



## Midlife22 (Jun 23, 2013)

*colour*

if anyone has a 09 10 model gtr in aberdeen, the guy who makes the keyrings is looking to get the first model along with MY12 to meet him up at dingbro so they can use their paint code gun so that he can get the correct colour of paint for the wheels so he can make the centre wheel caps with the gtr logo


----------



## Blairc (Nov 18, 2002)

Midlife22 said:


> if anyone has a 09 10 model gtr in aberdeen, the guy who makes the keyrings is looking to get the first model along with MY12 to meet him up at dingbro so they can use their paint code gun so that he can get the correct colour of paint for the wheels so he can make the centre wheel caps with the gtr logo


I've got am MY11, I am up in Aberdeen and I also have a kerbed alloy!!! From what I have heard the paint code gun won't work on the alloys due to the lacquer/final coating on the alloys? 
If I can be in any way of assistance and maybe even get a bit closer to finding the colour code for the alloys I'm more than willing to assist.
Cheers, Chris.


----------



## Julesthecat (Feb 15, 2012)

Closest match I have used for minor scuffs on '09 premium is "Nissan Infiniti touch up paint K11 Smoke". I'd say its exact match. You can get it on eBay (shipped from China).


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Mmmm this is interesting as I have just had a tyre fitted to my car and the tyre fitter, who I trust and have done work for me over the past 3 years, has scuffed one of my Alloys. He has said that he will pay for the repair. I spoke to the Alloy wheel repair centre he uses and I had the same conversation with them about the different "shades of Grey". 

I thought that with all the new modern technology and different ways of mixing paint that a paint shop (no disrespect to any) should be able to match most, if not all colours these days?

The paint shop suggested that I bought 2 wheels in from the same side of the car so that they could match as best they could ***8211; do you think this is acceptable ?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

As I've said before on the keyring thread, the logo he is using is for the Skyline GT-R, NOT the R35 GT-R.
So if this centre cap is supposed to be for the R35, he should use the current logo.

Here is an image of the Skyline GT-R logo (R32, perhaps? Not sure if it changed much between R32, R33 and R34)









Here is the R35 logo. Notice the differences, particularly on the "R".


----------



## Boyakasha (May 10, 2004)

Midlife22 said:


> if anyone has a 09 10 model gtr in aberdeen, the guy who makes the keyrings is looking to get the first model along with MY12 to meet him up at dingbro so they can use their paint code gun so that he can get the correct colour of paint for the wheels so he can make the centre wheel caps with the gtr logo


I've got a MY11 alloy wheel with no tyre on it, he is more than welcome to give it a go with that, bonus if he manages to sort it.


----------



## TimmayK (Apr 28, 2012)

The alloys are something stupid like an 8 stage pearl so it's not an easy on the shelf or quick mix to do. Pristine have done many a alloys so i'd try them and they also x-ray the wheels due to the early model cars suffering from cracked alloys.


----------

